# kontact/evoluion - Anpassung der Datenfelder?

## uhai

Hallo,

ich versuche, meine Adressammlung in evolution oder kontact um ein paar Felder zu erweitern. Aber ich kann die Stelle nicht finden, um neue Felder hinzuzufügen.

Ausguck kann das... 

Dann müßten wir das doch auch können, oder?

Uwe

----------

## JoHo42

Hallo uhai,

Wäre mir neu das das geht.

Was vielleicht eine möglichkeit wäre ist das Evolution Adressbuch nach OpenOffice zu exportieren.

Dann kann man die Daten vielleicht per OSCB Treiber in die MySql stecken und dort anpassen.

Das wollte ich immer mal ausprobieren, allerdings noch keine Zeit dafür gehabt.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## franzf

Was genau willst du denn hinzufügen?

In meinem akonadi-addressbook geht das problemlos, da gibt es beim Kontakt-Editor rechts ein Tab "Custom Fields", in dem ich Title-Value-Paare (sogar mit bestimmten Value-Typen wie Text, Zahl, Date, ...) unterbringen kann.

----------

## uhai

akonadi-adressbook?

Das ist das Teil, das sich bei mir immer beschwert, oder?

Wo ist da ein Kontakt-Editor? Ich kenne bisher nur das akonadi-tray, da kann ich mich an keinen Editor erinnern. Gibt es da noch eine Oberfläche?

uhai

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wo ist da ein Kontakt-Editor? Ich kenne bisher nur das akonadi-tray, da kann ich mich an keinen Editor erinnern. Gibt es da noch eine Oberfläche

 

kaddressbook?

----------

## uhai

```
uhai@Tux ~ $ eix kaddressbook

[I] kde-base/kaddressbook

     Available versions:  

        (4.4)   4.4.5 ~4.4.6 **4.4.9999!m!t[1]

        (4.5)   [M]~4.4.93!m[1] [M]**4.5.9999!m!t[1]

        (live)  **9999!m!t[1]

        {aqua debug +handbook kdeenablefinal (+)kdeprefix +kontact}

     Installed versions:  4.4.5(4.4)(06:49:34 27.07.2010)(handbook kontact -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         The KDE Address Book

[1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde

```

Das ist meins. In den Ppulldown-Menüs kommt kein Editor vor. Wie rufe ich den denn auf? Irgendwie stehe ich total auf dem Schlauch...

Normalerweise nutze ich kontact, aber auch dort kann ich keinen Editor finden.

uhai ?-)

----------

## firefly

also ich kann in kaddressbook "customs fields" anlegen/editieren, wenn ich einen kontakt bearbeitet.

Und beim anlegen so eines "custom fields" hat man die option dieses feld für alle kontakte zu verwenden.

----------

## uhai

also das geht bei mir nur auf dem Reiter mit den Telefonnummern - und auch nur mit weiteren Nummer-Feldern.

Muss ich dazu ein bestimmtes use-flag setzen? Oder eine bestimmtes Dateiformat nutzen?

uhai

----------

## firefly

ich habe eigentlich keine speziellen use-flags gesetzt.

Wenn ich einen kontakt in kaddressbook bearbeite oder erstelle werden 7 Tabs angezeigt:

"Contact", "Location", "Business", "Personal", "Notes", "Custom Fields" und "Crypto Settings"

Unter dem ab "Custom Fields" kann man eigene Felder erstellen.

----------

